# A potential Tamron 24-70 problem



## preppyak (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/?p=9153

As Roger says, they are harder on gear than most, but, just something to keep an eye out for.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2012)

As the glue ages, its almost certainly going to happen to many more of the lenses. Happening early in their life is something to be concerned about.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 7, 2012)

*Covering that once in a lifetime photo

Ok, I've got this in the bag.

*Viewfinder goes blurry*

AHWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

I should have bought canon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 8, 2012)

preppyak said:


> As Roger says, they are harder on gear than most, but, just something to keep an eye out for.



Ouch, usually I'm all in favor for more competition from 3rd party gear, but for a $1000 lens Tamron should have done better than that. Canon will be happy, more people willing to pay no matter what for the 24-70 mk2 as this will be the only alternative in production...


----------



## DB (Sep 8, 2012)

Check out the mark 1 24-70mm that has been dropped a few times (onto concrete) by DigitalRev staff, and they're still using it.... they're absolutely bullet-proof

Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L vs 24-105mm f/4 L vs Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 G


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I will keep my eyes on it. The good thing is Tamron provide 6 years warranty for repair and adjustment.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, no there's no point in paying for L's when Tamron makes them cheaper and better...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 10, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> Thanks for the information. I will keep my eyes on it. The good thing is Tamron provide 6 years warranty for repair and adjustment.



6 years.... and it is better than the 24-70 I, has IS and is cheaper.... depending on how often this happens, i don't think it has put me off too much... not that i'm in the market to buy one any time soon!


----------

